# Darkness Falls Cemetery 2016



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is my 2016 yard haunt! It features many hand sculpted props, Animatronics, lighting, visual fx, Fog, sound and projection. There is 75ft of display that runs everyday through Halloween!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome!
Great lighting too!


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Right off the bat your cemetery sign is an eye catcher and it just keeps getting better as you go along


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A lovely set up, and so much to look at and enjoy! You have to be high on the "must see" list for your visitors.


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks amazing! Feel like a kid in a candy store looking at all the amazing props.


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys you are all too kind! I love Prop design and visual fx, I just wish it wasn't once a year! It's so rewarding making something out of nothing and having a big production!


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

Really nice work and attention to detail!


----------



## misterrachel (Jul 28, 2009)

I adore your coffin sign! How are you creating the flame lighting effect behind the letters? Thanks!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great, I especially love the coffin lid sign. Well done.


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The coffin sign was custom made and I installed projection for the effect on the lettering 💀😱👻


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Now next year I have another 100 ft of yard to turn into a circus(breaks out the styrofoam) &#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job! I love the sign as well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is an inspiring setup!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

as others have said, such attention to detail! really nice! lots of variety too and it all works together nicely as well.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Fiyero88 said:


> ....I love Prop design and visual fx, I just wish it wasn't once a year! It's so rewarding making something out of nothing and having a big production!


Absolutely agree. Love the projection ghost in the background with the other physical ghosts in front. Nice lighting and detail on the headstones. Great idea using the coffin lid with flickering letters for the cemetery sign.

Greg


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! I try to do a very clean set up less quantity and more quality I feel like of there too much stuff crammed together it becomes distracting and less enjoyable. I just bought three more projectors two more Animatronics and now I have 3 more over sized props to sculpt for next year's add on which will be a circus. I think the most challenging thing is maintenance because Animatronics are always failing and I'm always rewiring and soldering and replacing speakers and gears and motors. Lots of work hahaha


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job, your use of lighting is spot on


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you! I was a lighting and Visual FX technician for years and I love over saturated lighting its soo dramatic!


----------

